# AWS Amatuer Wine Conference - March 2015



## ffemt128 (Feb 9, 2015)

The American Wine Society Pittsburgh Conference is being held on March 15, 2015. Registration is $55 if received by March 6. Contest entry fees are $15.00 per entry. 

Conference will be held at:

Masonic Center
3579 Masonic Way
Pittsburgh, PA 15237

This is located in the North Hills off Cemetary Lane. (Perrysville exit from I279)

I'm surprised this hasn't been posted yet...Registration form is below. Information is also available on Presque Isle's website www.piwine.com . 

View attachment wine-conference-amateur-competition-2015.pdf


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 9, 2015)

Anyone enter any wines into this competition before? If so how was the quality of the judges and their comments?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 9, 2015)

Doug, There has been some issues getting information and that is the reason it hasn't gone out yet.

Mike, one of them is a........ahhh never mind he's fantastic!


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 9, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, There has been some issues getting information and that is the reason it hasn't gone out yet.
> 
> Mike, one of them is a........ahhh never mind he's fantastic!


 
I checked PIWine's website for the information. Glad it was there. I remembered seeing an email but couldn't locate it again. As big and well attended that is, I'm surprised they don't actively advertise it more. Looks like some good sessions again. I have to check and make sure nothing is going on that weekend. Have my registration filled out as of now.


----------



## franki1926 (Feb 19, 2015)

I wish there was a good single source with all contests listed. I like entering new ones and getting different feedback


----------

